

Show HN: Curate Articles with Friends - alexkehayias
http://www.edorati.com

======
technojuicy
The intro doesn't show case the product enough for me. A video would be much
better.

------
timofei7
i like it, but needs the ability to preface/comment on the posts, as well as
picking up/aggregating comments from other share sources. also being able to
search. i like the presentation style though.

